# 4 Martell Wa Petties For Sale



## Dave Martell (Dec 6, 2016)

I have available 4 Martell wa petties for sale, 2 of them are complete, the other 2 are 50%. :wink:


Stats:

Model - Petty

Blade Length - 160mm

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 32-33mm

Handle - Wa (see each knife for specifics)



*#1* *- Dyed (light blue) bird's eye maple with African blackwood ferrule*
Shape - round top & bottom w/flat sides
This bird's eye maple is from Herr Keller's stash. It's really nice, very iridescent, lots of eyes, with chatoyance. 

Dimensions - 15/19mm x 18/23mm



*#2 - English sycamore with African blackwood ferrule*
Shape - Octagonal (very straight, sort of a boxey style)
The sycamore has a lot of movement in the figuring, simple, very classy looking.

Dimensions - 15/20mm x 17/21mm



*#3 - Dyed (brown) maple burl with African blackwood ferrule*
Shape - Octagonal (tapered - yet slightly boxey)
The maple has a lot burl character, I think it's a nice example.

Dimensions - 15/18mm x 17/22mm



*#4 - Dyed (green) buckeye burl with African blackwood ferrule*
Shape - Octagonal (tapered - very traditional look/feel)
I almost NEVER use buckeye burl anymore because it sucks for use on western handles but I thought I'd give it a go (_I had this block sitting here for years_) and see if I was correct in that softer woods can work OK with the octagonals and it turned out it does. 
The buckeye is a nice green that's neither gaudy or loud yet it's bold enough to be different. 

Dimensions - 16/19mm x 20/23mm




*
So why all the different shapes? *

Well, these knives didn't start out as knives, they were handle experiments that would become knives if all went well. I wanted to try some different working techniques and finish shapes so I glued up them up and had success (in all but one - 1 out of 5 isn't a bad loss when learning). I decided to leave them as I did them and offer something a little different. What do you think?


*On the two handles without blades...obviously the brown maple burl and green buckeye burl have no blades currently, however, the blades have been profiled and are ready to grind. If all goes as planned, and sometimes it does, I'll have these both ready for delivery by the beginning of next week (at the latest). I will sell them now if anyone is interested in claiming them. *


On the pictures....please excuse the very poor quality. It's overcast today and this is the best I can get for now. I can assure you that all knives/handles shown appear much nicer in person. The handles in particular look so much better than shown here.





*Price - $325 *(each)
_*Note - I will not drop the pricing on these knives. I have already discounted them by $50 OFF_


Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing. :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Matus (Dec 6, 2016)

Fantastic Dave. Love the blue handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 6, 2016)

Matus said:


> Fantastic Dave. Love the blue handle.





I like the blue one a lot myself (for the wood/look/form) but my favorite is the green (for the shape/feel). 

I found it interesting how the slightest changes (a mm here or there / rounding) really changed the look/feel quite a bit. I mean the handles are all almost the same size but yet so different. This isn't something that I've seen in westerns, where such small changes make a difference.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 6, 2016)

*SOLD* - *#1 - Dyed (light blue) bird's eye maple with African blackwood ferrule

*Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Matus (Dec 6, 2016)

Glad to see the blue one sold. I was making me uncomfortable 

Dave, I completely agree how 1 mm difference in size or shape can be felt on a WA handles.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 6, 2016)

*SOLD* - *#4 - Dyed (green) buckeye burl with African blackwood ferrule


*


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 6, 2016)

*#2 - English sycamore with African blackwood ferrule

**#3 - Dyed (brown) maple burl with African blackwood ferrule


Still available! *:groucho:


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 6, 2016)

The green one is beautiful. You do amazing work, I bet it will be even better looking in person.

Pesky


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 6, 2016)

El Pescador said:


> The green one is beautiful. You do amazing work, I bet it will be even better looking in person.
> 
> Pesky




Thanks Judd


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looking good, Dave! Why did I give you that blue maple again? Must have been in a weak moment 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 7, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> Looking good, Dave! Why did I give you that blue maple again? Must have been in a weak moment
> 
> Stefan




Thanks Stefan, especially for the wood, LOL!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 8, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> *#2 - English sycamore with African blackwood ferrule
> 
> **#3 - Dyed (brown) maple burl with African blackwood ferrule
> 
> ...




:hoot:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 15, 2016)

Still available! :groucho:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 20, 2016)

*#2 - English sycamore with African blackwood ferrule
*Shape - Octagonal (very straight, sort of a boxey style)
The sycamore has a lot of movement in the figuring, simple, very classy looking.

Dimensions - 15/20mm x 17/21mm









I suppose that this handle is a little too unconventional in it's shape? Maybe you could like it better if it had a better price attached? Shoot me a PM and make me an offer.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 20, 2016)

Someone will be in for an early Christmas present with this offer, hopefully it finds its way to a new home in time for the holidays


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 21, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Someone will be in for an early Christmas present with this offer, hopefully it finds its way to a new home in time for the holidays




It's ready to go!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 22, 2016)

*#2 - English sycamore with African blackwood ferrule - SOLD*


----------

